# Who here is gonna get the Conduit?



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

I would like to know who here is gonna get the Conduit? It might be a little early to be asking this but whatever. 

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get it. Mainly for online play.  


http://www.youtube.com/v/npZxdXTDFsU
Awesome new trailer!

<big><big>****UPDATE****</big></big>
GAME COVER






<big><big><big><big>*Release Date: June 23, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## StbAn (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope me


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 20, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> I hope me


lol Finally a reply. If you do add me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 21, 2009)

If I get it, I will tell you.


----------



## Link (Feb 21, 2009)

Me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2009)

Meh, to me it just looks like an average FPS. Better than most of the stuff on the Wii? Sure. Am I going to buy it? Probably not.


----------



## Crenor402 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am gonna get it! I'll tell you if I do.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll wait on reviews and friend recommendations.


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow i was just going to make a topic about the conduit because i really really really want it!!!! and does anyone know what it will be rated?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 22, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> wow i was just going to make a topic about the conduit because i really really really want it!!!! and does anyone know what it will be rated?


Wikipedia says it's PEGI 16+.
I believe that translates to an ESRB M rating.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

i'm pretty sure i will get it


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i looked on wikipedia and it said that it is either high end of t or low end of m so idk


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's gonna be M.


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((((((((SD(FS)DF()SD(F)SD(F  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  

i think i might be able to sneek it like i snook metroid when i wasnt aloud to play t lol   wish me luck on getting it


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 25, 2009)

its a defenite 4 me


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! lol


----------



## Merlin. (Feb 25, 2009)

Probably will.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya me to! Online Play


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

w00t for online play!


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> w00t for online play!


ya the online play will be sick!!!!!!         
and the story mode will be fun too


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Hell Yeah.

This game will be the Wii game of the year.


----------



## Thaier (Feb 25, 2009)

I will 100%


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 25, 2009)

yes.i'll probably buy it..i'll tell you when i do!


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah.
> 
> This game will be the Wii game of the year.


ya probably but you never know maybe some really sick game will be released, if it wasnt the wii game of the year then that would actually be really good cause that would mean there were other really good games out there! :veryhappy:


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 25, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> yes.i'll probably buy it..i'll tell you when i do!


you mean if lol because you said probably sorry i just wanted to correct that lol


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 25, 2009)

If it's any good I will.


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 25, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> If it's any good I will.


trust me it will be good!


----------



## Caleb (Feb 25, 2009)

i plan to atleast rent it.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 26, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS!?!?!?

Seriously, it looks like a generic FPS to me.


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 26, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but trust me it will be good, lol :veryhappy: 
i just have a really good feeling and also there arent many great fps on wii but this looks like it will be sweet


----------



## gobema75 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will get it but the problem with it is that it is a FPS and it is capaple with the wii speak so you would probably lots of swear words


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

gobema75 said:
			
		

> I will get it but the problem with it is that it is a FPS and it is capaple with the wii speak so you would probably lots of swear words


no i saw a vid that said that you can only use wii speak with people registered in your freind code so ya if you trust the people in ur friends roster then you dont have to worry


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

i would but my mom's a *censored.4.0* and does'nt let me play M games


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> i would but my mom's a *censored.4.0* and does'nt let me play M games


HEY same! lol i am going to try and sneek it cause she doesnt really check the esrb thing so yes! i remember once i had to sneek metroid cause i couldnt play t way back when i felt like such a rebby


edit: hey also i was wondering when you see it and it says like censord and stuff does that mean that tbt censord it or that they just wrote censored so they didnt actually have to swear? i have seen this for a long time and i am finally asking lol <_<


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah TBT censored it trust me my mom is pretty B!TCHY


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> yeah TBT censored it trust me my mom is pretty B!TCHY


lol that sucks my mom is just way over protective! <_<  B)  :veryhappy:    :wintergyroid:  :brrrr:      :O  >_<  :X  :'(  :r  
:huh:	  T_T   	  :gyroiddance:  ^_^  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL actually yeah she's just over protective 
sry about swearing when there was no need >_<


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its ok i can see where you are coming from lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*bump*er cars


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 1, 2009)

hey man i love<big>BUMP</big>er cars


----------



## StbAn (Mar 1, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 3, 2009)

ugh i cant wait! is there even a release date?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 3, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ugh i cant wait! is there even a release date?


Unfortunately we have to wait til <big><big><big>*June*</big></big></big>


----------



## Caleb (Mar 3, 2009)

what will it be rated?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't we all love <big><big><big>*bump*</big></big></big>er cars


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 5, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> what will it be rated?


some think m and t 
probably m but idk its not positive to be m yet


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well after seeing alot of things it's going to be on my "games I want" list alongside Madworld and Platinum, but I still want to see a in depth review before I buy it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well after seeing alot of things it's going to be on my "games I want" list alongside Madworld and Platinum, but I still want to see a in depth review before I buy it.


or you could rent it to see if you like it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well reviews may not be the best thing to go by, but I don't look at the scores like 1-10 and stuff I like to read reviews with in depth coverage of the gameplay, multiplayer, mechanics, etc.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 7, 2009)

When I was listening to the Podcast they were talking about how awesome it was and apparently they were thinking about giving it 9.5 .


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2009)

I would.. If I had money..


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya thats true, but i think that it is cool how you can totally customize your button set any way that you want and that is a big plus!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> When I was listening to the Podcast they were talking about how awesome it was and apparently they were thinking about giving it 9.5 .


what podcast?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

Man i can't wait til June >_<


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll get it 
It's just June is sooo far away.. and I may spend all my money before that xD
heh.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I'll get it
> It's just June is sooo far away.. and I may spend all my money before that xD
> heh.


That's how i feel


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/npZxdXTDFsU
Awesome new trailer!


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 12, 2009)

Im getting it


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> Im getting it


Yay! Another person to add to my Conduit friend list


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/npZxdXTDFsU
> Awesome new trailer!


sweet trailer that is new, i saw a new gun too that looked awesome!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 12, 2009)

this game "sounds'' like its gonna be the halo of nintendo.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> this game "sounds'' like its gonna be the halo of nintendo.


Well if it is it doesn't mater to me cause i don't got a 360


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 12, 2009)

I might get it, might not.

Now that I have a gaming computer, I'm building up that library and there are games I'd prefer to get for 360 before this.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 13, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> this game "sounds'' like its gonna be the halo of nintendo.


that could be a good thing cause halo is an awesome game!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

Ive heard of it but... what is it???


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought about getting it, but shrugged it off.  There are other games that I would rather play 
Like Team Fortress 2 and Counterstrike >


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I thought about getting it, but shrugged it off.  There are other games that I would rather play
> Like Team Fortress 2 and Counterstrike >


Your not gonna get it..... :/

Dang it. I really wanted to pwn you xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 14, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I'm not going to get it.  It doesn't look all that appealing in my opinion.  Online has been made more "kid friendly" by Nintendo, and only allows you to use mics with friends.  Why play the frustrating limitations of a console game, when you can pay about the same amount of money for a PC game which could probably last you twice as long.
One thing is for sure, I play Halo CE for PC about tripled as long as I did CoD WaW and AC:CF for Wii.


----------



## Rene (Mar 14, 2009)

nah i'm not going to get it :r

it looks cool and stuff but i'm saving atm


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 15, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Ive heard of it but... what is it???


it is an fps(first person shooter) and it is going to be awesome! some say it is like halo which it is in a sense but also way different


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 18, 2009)

They redesigned his face


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 19, 2009)

SWEET, looks awesome!






instead of that it looks way better


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 19, 2009)

This game is gonna rule!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 21, 2009)

I CANT WAIT!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> They redesigned his face


so where did you get this pic


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 29, 2009)

i am sad that this thread has to die!


----------



## Cheese (Mar 29, 2009)

Finally Wii is releasing a FPS
Way to go Nintendo! You got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cheese said:
			
		

> Finally Wii is releasing a FPS
> Way to go Nintendo! You got a lot of catching up to do


There is Medal of Honor Heroes 2 and Call of Duty World at War.
There are already those out for Wii. :/


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ign.com


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

whoa this game looks awesome! 

i'm probably gonna get it


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o... and finally more people on this topic hahahahaha


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2009)

I might if it is not rated M


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 30, 2009)

ya same... or i might convince my dad to let me have it and not tell my mom its m, muahahahaha! i hope its not m so i dont have to do that!


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2009)

I played M games when I was like ten.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I played M games when I was like ten.


I had this game named Killer Instinct (i believe I'm correct) on the SNES. It was rated M and i would play it every day. AND I WAS LIKE 4! (Or 3......i have a bad memory.)


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

IGN said:
			
		

> March 26, 2009 - Today SEGA announced it has secured Cheap Trick founder and guitarist Rick Nielsen to compose songs for The Conduit. Cheap Trick is best known for the 1980s hits "I Want You to Want Me" and "Surrender."
> 
> "It is a testament to the growing word of mouth surrounding The Conduit that he took an interest in this project and was gracious enough to lend us his expertise," said Sean Ratcliffe, Vice President of Marketing, Sega of America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

IGN talking with the developer's chief creative officer about the Conduit's storyline.  



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> March 17, 2009 - High Voltage Software is putting the finishing touches on The Conduit in preparation for the title's June release. The Wii-exclusive first-person shooter has made headlines for its smart controls and cutting-edge technology, but an intriguing storyline set to the backdrop of Washington D.C. surrounds the package. To learn more about the tale, we caught up with the developer's chief creative officer Eric Nofsinger and producer Josh Olson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

i might get it after all, the trailer looks pretty nice :O


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 1, 2009)

ya about the m... some people just have cooler parents
@bell hunter, ya i saw the song thing on ign too the other day its cool!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ya about the m... some people just have cooler parents
> @bell hunter, ya i saw the song thing on ign too the other day its cool!


woot!


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 3, 2009)

*cough*Metroid Prime: 3*cough*


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 4, 2009)

*cough*this will be better because it will have online multiplayer and is a new game*cough* wow that was the biggest cough i have ever coughed haha


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

i am NO DOUBT gettin the conduit ive been waitin for a game like this for wii (AND IT HAS WII SPEAK)!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 5, 2009)

ya, it kinda makes you want it more with the wii speak cause you dont want to use it for just one game lol


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm getting this game. I want it so bad!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 5, 2009)

anybody know when it comes out?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe August perhaps.I don't really know.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 5, 2009)

haha your username was green just a second ago  ^_^


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ha,ha, thanks. That's really cool.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 6, 2009)

It's coming out sometime during June


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 6, 2009)

aghhhh thats only like three more months!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

<big><big>*Update on First Page*</big></big>


----------



## Caleb (Apr 8, 2009)

i hope thats not the official cover art...


----------



## Clown Town (Apr 8, 2009)

nope


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 9, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i hope thats not the official cover art...


i think it looks kinda cool


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 16, 2009)

NO LONGER 16 PLAYERS! ONLY 12! 
Also
There will also be a ton of multiplayer game modes in many different categories. In "Free for All," players can take part in a quick match, with the match ending when a player reaches a set kill count. In "Marathon," players simply rack up as many kills as they can in a set time limit. "Three Strikes" challenges players to strive with only three lives to use. "Last Man Standing" is exactly what it sounds like, and "ASE Football" is a "tag" like game where the player who holds onto the All Seeing Eye the longest wins. Then there's "Bounty Hunter," the most complex sounding of the free for all matches: players aim for specific players, but get penalized if they take out the wrong targets.

There are two different Team Play categories. In "Team Reaper," you can play Quick Match and Marathon with sides, but you can also play "Shared Stock," where teammates pull additional lives from the same pool. In "Team Objective," you can take part in a capture the flag mode using the ASE -- each team has its own All Seeing Eye to grab. There's also a mode to grab a single ASE somewhere in the level; the team that captures the ASE the most in the set time limit wins.

The Conduit's multiplayer will support the Wii Speak voicechatting peripheral. To cut down on the overwhelming noise of 12 players gabbing away at the same time, players will only hear the players that are close to them -- according to High Voltage, players will hear, at most, the six players closest to them during battle.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> NO LONGER 16 PLAYERS! ONLY 12!
> Also
> There will also be a ton of multiplayer game modes in many different categories. In "Free for All," players can take part in a quick match, with the match ending when a player reaches a set kill count. In "Marathon," players simply rack up as many kills as they can in a set time limit. "Three Strikes" challenges players to strive with only three lives to use. "Last Man Standing" is exactly what it sounds like, and "ASE Football" is a "tag" like game where the player who holds onto the All Seeing Eye the longest wins. Then there's "Bounty Hunter," the most complex sounding of the free for all matches: players aim for specific players, but get penalized if they take out the wrong targets.
> 
> ...


haha i was going to say this but i also found this online multyplayer video!

and it also says it will be T!!!! yes i can get it no problem now!



http://wii.ign.com/dor/objects/14248157/the-conduit/videos/conduit_mp_trl_041409.html
 :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 17, 2009)

http://wii.ign.com/dor/objects/14248157/the-conduit/videos/conduit_inv_041609.html

^The Conduit Nintendo WiiInterview - Closer Look at The Conduit


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 19, 2009)

wow i really cant wait!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

im gonna get it but im mad about only twelve player multiplayer.  I was just gonna buy it for online play, im currently playing Call of Duty : World at War and i like it but i want more player. yes 12 is more but sixteen would be awesome.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 19, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> im gonna get it but im mad about only twelve player multiplayer.  I was just gonna buy it for online play, im currently playing Call of Duty : World at War and i like it but i want more player. yes 12 is more but sixteen would be awesome.


ya it is a bummer but it willl still be the awesomeness!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 19, 2009)

i will but the cover looks like crap


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://wii.ign.com/articles/976/976196p1.html

some info, i didnt read it all but its a new article so i gues i should post it


----------



## Pup101 (May 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## reedstr16 (May 18, 2009)

http://wii.ign.com/articles/982/982962p1.html


information on how they made the good graphics


----------

